# holsters



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey yall
Looking to buy my first holster. I have 0 experience with them. But im pretty sure I wanna get an IWB kydex preferably with a cant. Any websites or suggestions?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I buy all my holsters over 50 of them from Fist Holsters. I have tried many but the custom work of Fist is the bomb. He can make a holster to any gun in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Get a Blade-Tech that's fitted with an easy on/off, Tek-Lok clasp. Personally I prefer ITB to ITW; but that's up to you. If you use the clasp you'll be able to change the screws around and adjust the angle for either: straight, foward, or reverse cant: e.g., I use mostly straight and reverse cant holsters; but this is because I prefer carrying my EDC over my appendix at 2:00 o'clock and inside my belt (but not my waistband).



















If this is something you'd like to do call Blade-Tech Customer Support and discuss it with them before you place an order.

*Blade Tech Holsters

*NOTE: What you're actually looking at above is a normal OTB LH holster that is intended for use on my RH side as an ITB holster. In this photo it's set up for the 4:00 o'clock position on my right side. The finish is B-T's, 'carbon fiber'. It's a custom-made holster that the factory will do for you as a special order. In my opinion it's more than worth the price. (By the way, you're going to need to add 3" to your gun belt length - OK!)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I dunno, man...I'm into leather.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm liking the Kydex holsters. Thinner, lighter, easier to clean / keep clean, and impervious to most liquids. 

And....a whole less friction while inserting or removing the gun. They don't attract / hold gunk like conventional holsters do.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

All I can say is good luck and hope you don't have to spend as much as some of us have. I have a box of holsters that I thought would be right for me but were not quite right and so do a lot of others. Your choice in holsters will be as personal as your shoes but don't forget the importance of a good belt to support your holster it is the base you start from


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> ...[D]on't forget the importance of a good belt to support your holster it is the base you start from


Now that is excellent advice!
Heed the man.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Now that is excellent advice!
> Heed the man.


What if you don't use a belt, but rather, use suspenders? :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A wise man always wears both belt _and_ suspenders.

And a wise British man always wears both belt and _braces_.

And a British woman always wears suspenders with her corset, to keep her hose up.

But a wise American 'teenager always wears belt, suspenders, and braces.

And a wise British or American fireman keeps his hose folded neatly on his apparatus. But one of them wears braces, and the other suspenders.

...We can go on like this for hours, but our wives will get jealous.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^lol!!^


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I'm liking the Kydex holsters. Thinner, lighter, easier to clean / keep clean, and impervious to most liquids. And....a whole less friction while inserting or removing the gun. They don't attract / hold gunk like conventional holsters do.


Grit can still adhere to the inside of a Kydex/polymer holster; and, sometimes, it'll put fine scratches on your slide too. Kydex holds its shape which is always an advantage; but the main reason why I like using a Kydex holster is because it is perceptibly faster!

(Not all plastic holsters are actually Kydex; the cheaper ones are simply polymer - Like the Blackhawk SERPA, the Safariland ALS, and the lower priced Blade-Tech holsters.)


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. I still have my rigger belt from when I was in the army so I planned on using that I think im gonna end up ordering a crossbreed holster. Just hope it works because thats 70 bucks down the drain if not. Man this whole handgun hobby is an expensive one :anim_lol:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Galco
Safariland
G-Code
Alien Gear
N82


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

Foxx Holsters


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Survivor said:


> Foxx Holsters


_Judging only from their own illustrations_, the FoxX's leather backing, and maybe their Kydex too, is cut too high at the grip.
Compare their photos with, for instance the CrossBreed, which is cut lower.

If my conjecture is correct, forming a proper, strong firing grip before beginning a presentation my be more difficult, and therefore slower, with the FoxX hybrid holster than with, for instance, the CrossBreed.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> What if you don't use a belt, but rather, use suspenders? :watching:


S'penders work good with pocket carry!

Just my 2 bits worth :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Perry Suspenders are hassle-free when worn with a sweater. Since the hooks are easily detached and reattached to the belt, you can change your pants without having to remove your sweater. Great for bathroom breaks too.......
Perry Suspenders


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

And another man embarks on the search for the perfect holster. :mrgreen: I hope you're happy with the Crossbreed, no reason not to be, but if you decide to try even one more... you might want to stop by the local discount store and pick up one of these, because if you're like many of us, the search will continue:










They are made to hold shoes (I "borrowed" this one from my wife many years ago) but they work great for holsters, mag holders etc.

My personal search ended with OWB holsters. With IWB I had to buy pants that were slightly larger to accommodate the holster fitting inside the waistline. And it took a little getting used to for me having a holster there. The OWB, for me, is much more comfortable and I don't have any issues dressing around it to keep it concealed.

But I'm an old geezer so nobody cares how I dress. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I kind of always like using a rope as a belt, like Jethro did, on The Beverly Hillbillies. :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Is that a 25' 50' or 100' rope?


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Raven Concealment Systems - Phantom.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think im gonna just go cheap And get a fobus so I can spend more money on ammo  why spend 60 on 1 holster when I can spend 60 on 1 holster, an extra mag AND a box of WWB and still have money to buy the wife flowers to keep the mrs happy. Besides money's tight. Va doesn't exactly let you live like a rock star


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It always boggles my mind, that people carry $500.00 pistols in $40.00 holsters.

When Fobus was new to the market, I was involved in a field test with them.
We found that it was pretty easy to sneak up behind someone wearing a Fobus and, before he could stop it, rip both pistol and holster off of him in one quick motion.
You could even do it from the front.
The rivets at the holster's top were weak points, easy to defeat.

Fobus may have benefitted from our experiments, and modified their design.
But I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

That's very intriguing ill do some investigating. 

I always love reading your comments :watching:


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Over the years I've owned some really crappy holsters; but, Fobus remains as the crappiest of them all. Look at the Blackhawk, 'SERPA' or Safariland's, 'ALS'. They're, both, inexpensive; and will do a much better job of comfortably carrying and safely retaining your pistol. The perfect holster, like Plato's physical expression of the ideal, remains illusive; and most gunmen never find it. Truthfully, as of today, neither have I.

Model 6378 ALS® Paddle Holster | Safariland?

BLACKHAWK! SERPA CQC w/Matte Finish - BLACKHAWK!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Fobus makes a fair vehicle mount and holster which my daughter likes a lot. As for carry holster not. Remember you get what you pay for when you go cheap that is what you'll get and it will cost you more in the long run.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A wise man always wears both belt _and_ suspenders.
> 
> And a wise British man always wears both belt and _braces_.
> 
> ...


Never heard that one before.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

I plan on open carrying so I need an OWN. Theres a nylon blackhawk at wally world but im pretty skeptical of it


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

OWB excuse me. And finances are pretty tight so I cant splurge on a top notch holster just yet


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

youngvet24 said:


> ...[F]inances are pretty tight so I cant splurge on a top notch holster just yet


...Then save your money and get something better later.

Nylon-fabric holsters are usually ill-fitting abominations.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

I figured they were. Ill take your advice steve and save up for a cross breed


----------



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

youngvet24 said:


> Thanks guys. I still have my rigger belt from when I was in the army so I planned on using that I think im gonna end up ordering a crossbreed holster. Just hope it works because thats 70 bucks down the drain if not. Man this whole handgun hobby is an expensive one :anim_lol:


For what its worth, I have two Crossbreed IWB Supertucks, one for a CZ 9mm and one for a CZ .380, and love both. Very concealable, very comfortable.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:


> "I kind of always like using a rope as a belt, like Jethro did, on The Beverly Hillbillies."


I love it!


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Im like steamboat, im particular with holsters, ive tried IWB, ITB, and kydex. Ive settled on on OWB/ belt, leather, with a thumbreak. I prefer brigade holsters, the m6 in particular. He makes a great belt also.


----------



## Ronin5555 (Apr 24, 2014)

Try Holsterpro.com . I have bought 4 from him. One man shop and saddle quality leather. Plus he has the molded holsters too.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ended up with a safari land. Very nice holsters.


----------

